# construir una memoria usb



## peruanito2088 (Nov 13, 2007)

bueno mi inquietud o curiosidad es saber si hay de alguna manera construir una memoria  usb 
y si se pueda podrían darme datos o diagramas para poder realizarlo que es lo que se necesita bueno espero que alguien me pueda ayudar le agradecería atte. jeje


----------



## Manonline (Nov 13, 2007)

Si es por simple curiosidad, bueno. pero si es xq pensas que te va a resultar mas barato construirte tu propia memoria qe comprarla hecha, estas equivocado jaja.

Suerte con eso!
mano.


----------



## mabauti (Nov 13, 2007)

definitivamente mejor comprala; hoy en dia estan tan baratas como una cajetilla de cigarros


----------



## peruanito2088 (Nov 14, 2007)

gracias jeje eso no mas queria saber jaja


----------



## Vlad (Ene 3, 2008)

Hola

Es posible utilizar varias memorias flash USB  para hacer una de mayor capacidad?


----------



## Paloky (Ene 3, 2008)

Vlad dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Es posible utilizar varias memorias flash USB  para hacer una de mayor capacidad?



No es posible, porque cada memoria USB, contiene su propio controlador que es el encargado de leer la posición de la flash y mandarla al PC.  
Se tendría que cambiar la programación de dicho controlador para que pudiera alcanzar las posiciones mayores a las establecidas por la fabricación.

A parte de esto, también se tendría que cambiar toda la información del descriptor para indicar que tamaño tiene.

En definitiva. NO se puede agrupar este tipo de memorias.


----------



## Randy (Ene 3, 2008)

mmmm

alguien alguna vez me comento que le gustaria que hubiese memorias pequeñas

no se, unos 32mb, que solo que entren unos cuantos archivos.

de primera instancia suena tonto, pero el chiste de estas memorias es que serian baratas

demasiado baratas, y desechables.

no se, si me puedan apoyar con información, para ver si se puede, o es mejor dejarlo.



saludos


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 3, 2008)

hola!

no es por GARCA!

pero con 32 MB no me entra mucho :S hoy en dia es algo... no muy util

la verdad estaria bueno que suplanten a los discos de 3 y 1/2 ya que seria unas 30 veces mas 

pero tendria que ser algo barato y una produccion rapida y sencilla! !

viendo lq ue dije al final... no es tan imposible, la cosa es  *BARATA, RAPIDA Y SENCILLA*

SALU2!


----------



## gasparsonora (Dic 24, 2008)

hola me gustaria construir una usb memory de cualquier capacidad no es con el fin de ahorrarme dinero sino para poder hacer unos proyectos para recibir y enviar información y sobre todo de almacenamiento.

existen cursos de bluetooth?...


----------



## gasparsonora (Dic 24, 2008)

y saber todo de como se pueden programar los bluetooth para utilizarlos para alguna funcion..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 24, 2008)

Viene un ejemplo en C18, que hace que una memoria SD y un PIC18F4550 con USB se comporten como un pendrive utilizando la clase MSDC (Mass storage device class). Este ejemplo se encuentra en la pagina web de microchip.


----------



## Blauered (Feb 3, 2009)

Vale, por lo de baratas... tan solo chequen el precio de las memorias USB de 1GB, son ya baratisimas y no tan "desechables"


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 3, 2009)

con lo que cuesta un 18f4550 te compras u  pendrive de 2GB


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 3, 2009)

si lo que queres es conectar un disco duro por usb y usarlo como PenDrive mira esto:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-46343645-adaptador-usb-20-a-ide-para-discos-rigidos-y-grabadoras-_JM_

salu2


----------



## ojos (Abr 2, 2009)

ai forma de conectar un disco ide con el cable usb si conprar el hudt


----------



## MR D (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola, yo hace mucho como 5 años, vi en internet el circuito y los componentes para hacer una memoria usb, no era de mucha capacidad, menor a un disquette, y salia muy caro hacerla como bien dicen, pero me parece bien como proyecto didactico, me gustaria mucho si alguien conservo esos archivos que los compartiera.


----------



## juanre (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola, Alguien me pudiera decir si existen diagramas de memorias flash


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 24, 2011)

Paloky dijo:


> No es possible, porque cada memoria USB, contiene su propio controlador que es el encargado de leer la posición de la flash y mandarla al PC.
> Se tendria que canviar la programación de dicho controlador para que pudiera alcançar las posiciones mayores a las establecidas por la fabricación.
> 
> A parte de esto, tambien se tendria que canviar toda la información del descriptor para indicar que tamaño tiene.
> ...



SI ES POSIBLE, te podés armar una especie de disco usb de estado solido usando un hub usb de 4 bocas con un pendrive de 4gb o mas en cada una. Yo me armé un "SSD" de 64GB usando un hub y 4 pendrives de 8gb... es para usarlo en conjunto con una notebook sin rigido para evitar que se dañe con los golpes al ir andando en el auto.


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 3, 2011)

Mandame una Screenshot de tu "disco de 64gb" fabricado con 4 pendrives de 8gb.. Pobre hub.. debe tiritar. No creo que eso funcione, ya que 1ro: te va aparecer 4 unidades de 8gb. NO 1 de 64gb. 2do: cómo hacés para cargarle el sistema operativo y que lo bootee desde una usb, teniendo asignadas 4 a la vez. y 3ro. 4 pendrives de 8gb conectados a un Hub: 800ma de consumo. El puerto Usb de la notebook larga con muuuucha suerte, 500ma. Conclusión: Es mentira tu razonamiento. Y si no, demostrános, y ahí te acepto tu verdad. Pero hasta no ver, no creo. Disculpá.

Saludos. Agustín


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya se que me lo toma como cuatro de 8gB, la idea es almacenar datos, no tener una unica particion.Y el S.O. lo booteo desde un cd y queda cargado en la ram... Con el consumo no tengo problemas, buscá USB POWER INJECTOR (es de silicon chip), uso una fuente buck para tener 9V estables y sin usar disipador.
Y lo que nadie me corrigió es que 4 x 8GB no son 64GB! sino 32GB


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 6, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> Y lo que nadie me corrigió es que 4 x 8GB no son 64GB! sino 32GB




Qué chanchada! jaja!!

Cada uno hace de su notebook lo que quiere

Saludos!!


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 6, 2011)

Chanchada por que? funciona de lujo, es para usarla y no quedarte sin disco cuando andas en calles de tierra... ah y de donde sacaste cuanto consume un pen?


----------



## Agucasta (Jul 8, 2011)

Lo saqué de google. Puse simplemente "consumo de pendrive de 8Gb" jeje.. Te aseguro que con 4 pendrives usandose en simultáneo con un HUB sin alimentación, la compu se va a reiniciar.. Por falta de corriente.. jeje..

Saludos y suerte con tu invento! Patentalo!!


----------

